# Recopie vidéo mac book pro - appel TV impossible, à l'aide !



## agathe.d (2 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous!
Je viens d'installer mon apple TV, et j'ai un gros problème, à savoir que je n'arrive pas à mettre mon mac en miroir sur l'apple tv (recopie vidéo si je ne me trompe pas), sachant que ça marche très bien avec mon ipad. 
Après m'être renseignée et avoir fait de long en large l'assistance d'apple.com, j'apprend que la recopie vidéo n'est possible qu'avec les macbook pro de début 2011 et après, or, après vérifications avec le n° de série, mon mac est bien de début 2011.
DOnc je ne comprend pas, je suis en airplay sur itunes, seulement impossible de me mettre en recopie vidéo depuis mon mac, pas de petite icone airplay dans la barre d'outils en haut, et impossible de l'activer dans les réglages moniteurs.

Bref, s'il vous plait, aidez moi, c'est quand meme majoritairement pour ça que je me met à l'apple tv !
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Jozofa (3 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, tu es sur quel IOS ? Tous n'offrent pas cette possibilité.

Ensuite il y a toujours Airparrot qui pourrait solutionner ton problème.


----------



## agathe.d (5 Mai 2013)

Je suis sous IOS 10.7.5, et en effet il me semble avoir vu que ça ne marchait qu'à partir de 10.8...
Donc, airparrot marche bien ? 
Merci de ta réponse en tous cas !


----------



## Jozofa (5 Mai 2013)

Voilà, c'est bien ce que je pensais 

Essaie donc peut-être Airparrot


----------

